# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  imágenes de cómo se desmantela una central nuclear

## termopar

> *
> Cómo se desmantela una central nuclear*
> 
> La primera canciller alemana Angela Merkel dijo en su país en 2011 que llegó la hora de acabar con la energía nuclear, después de que un tsunami dañara  seriamente la central eléctrica de Fukushima en Japón, causando un grave escape radiactivo. Casi cinco años más tarde, ese proceso está en pleno auge - con un coste estimado de hasta 77 mil millones de euros (84 mil millones de dólares). La operación de desmantelamiento de la central nuclear de Greifswald de Alemania es descrita por funcionarios de energía alemanes como el proyecto más grande de su clase en el mundo. La que fue otrora la central eléctrica más grande de la antigua Alemania Oriental, Greifswald, fue cerrada en 1990 durante la reunificación alemana. Así es como se está haciendo con todas las garantías:
> 
> (Fotografías de Krisztian Bocsi de Bloomberg)
> 
> 
> Los operadores de las plantas nucleares de Alemania esperan un acuerdo público sobre como gestionar el desmantelamiento de las centrales nucleares del país.
> ...


referencia:http://www.bloomberg.com/news/photo-...ar-power-plant

----------

